
Ask HN: How many CSV file do you get attached in your emails regularly? - artpar
(or TSV), How many of those do you go through (open&#x2F;interpret)?
======
laynetrain
Someone sent me a csv once and only because I asked them to do so

------
jpl56
What is your SaaS idea ?

~~~
artpar
No idea for saas. A data analysis tool I am working on takes CSV as the input.
Was wondering people have a lot of CSVs lying around to use this or I should
add more features before a "show hn"

